# yellowing leaves and dying plants



## rmshane (Apr 16, 2009)

hello to all greenthumbs. Ive been growing for about 5 years now and never had a problem untill now. i have 4 1000 watt lights and 8 600 watt  hps lights, 24 to 36 inches above the plants. all plants are vegged under 6 400 watt lights and and a few flouros in 2.5 gal buckets.and as far is vegge is concerned all is well. but just as quick as i put them downstairs into flower they turn yellow and die out with nugs no bigger than my pinky at harvest time. the only thing ive changed inthe last five years is the location. every thing in my grow is based on the drip system in 2.5 gal buckets. temp is around 85 when the lights are on, and about 70 when there out..my new location is a 2 story house, vegge is upstairs in the bedrooms and the flower room fills my garage. before i moved everything my plants would average 4 to 5 feet tall at about 4 to 5 ozs a plant. now im lucky to see 10 grams a plant. everything in the vegge room does fine until i put them into flower which makes me think its something to do with my room. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.... i dont have pics now but i will take some ond post them tomarrow..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 16, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 17, 2009)

Your electricity bill must be huge.

Your grow sounds like a business.

If the only thing you have changed is the location, then something in the location is causing your problem.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 17, 2009)

do you perhaps put them in a basement with a cold floor, that could do it...


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 19, 2009)

85 might be to hot. The ideal temps are 69 to 78 degrees man.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 19, 2009)

DaddyLove said:
			
		

> 85 might be to hot. The ideal temps are 69 to 78 degrees man.


 
that is true but my plizz temp is like 90-95, yea i know thats high. but  she doin fine  n likin it


----------



## D3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you add something to them when you move them downstairs? Maybe a new growth additive you've never used before. Do you raise the nutes when you go to bud? One more off the wall question, Did you paint the room before you started using it? I'm trying to trigger your memory on some little thing you've done that is different.


----------



## rmshane (Apr 22, 2009)

hey i finnaly got some pics to post.
        my flower room is a 20x20 ft garage with concrete floors. it was not finished untill i drywalled the interiorand then sealed it up with putty, but i did not paint it i covered it with mylar. my entire grow feeds with a top fed drip system. nutes are the same and water is the same. i have about 7 lights running and 32 plants in flower on week 3&4, 2 600 cfm and 1 300 cfm fans cooling lights and changing air out of room. temps are steady at 70 when the lights are off and 80-85 when there on.
       Everything that looks healthy are the ones vegging in the veg room. all is well in that room as you can see. this way has worked like this for 6 years now and never no trouble untill i moved it 4 months ago. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rmshane (Apr 22, 2009)

here are the pics


----------



## rmshane (Apr 22, 2009)

more pics
 PLEASE HELP


----------



## rmshane (Apr 23, 2009)

help


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 23, 2009)

your plants need to be n clusters, so that they produce a canopy. tear the shelf out and make it into a square in the center with a walkway around it.

buy reflectors, or if you are going to use cool tubes, drop the much closer. you are using WAY too many lights for so few plants. at my most i had 14 flowering and 40 vegging under 1x1kw hps and a couple 200lumen floros. a 1000w bulb in a proper reflector is good for a 4-5foot circle. 

assuming you save 2.5" wide path all around it, that gives you a 15x15 footprint. using normal 3gal buckets you could fit 125 trained plants under those lights with enough lumen density. place the lights in a double plus and x pattern so that the space between each kind of light it filled by the other or whatever works best. so since you prolly dun ant so many plants, you could give each pot 3-4sw feet and space them more and shoot more for a single fimming, lst'ed canopy.


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 23, 2009)

If it is not in the res, I am thinking something airborn. Some older houses release gases ect, especially in the basement. But the leaves are not acting like they are having trouble breathing. I would start in the res, maybe you got something nasty inside, change nutes...hmm , if your recycling hydroton, change it. Flush it with some poroxide. It will be hard to nail it down to exactly what it is because I am sure you are trying everything you can think of. If you nail it though keep us posted..I am really curious now...good luck!


----------



## rmshane (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for the advice. hey lotek, i use cool tubes because it gets too hot without them. each light covers a 4 1\2 foot area squared. so it may not look like that on the photos but theres more room than it looks. i had 6 lights cramed in a 10x 12 room and did great. its gotta be something else. ph is good and nute levels are good would concrete floors have anything to do with it. i put the resevior on 2x4s just to be safe. 
                               any more ideas pls.


----------



## rmshane (Apr 24, 2009)

hey hydro its a new house. well almost its bout 3 years old


----------



## Rockster (Apr 24, 2009)

Have you removed a plant from a pot and had a good sniff of the growing medium for any stale mouldy type smells? (high temps-pythium?)

What are your res temps in centigrade please?

I've never had magnesium deficiency myself but your plants look at least superficially that you have a bad Mg deficiency problem?

Any one else chime in please as it looks vaguely Mg deficient but doesnt Mg def have interveinal chlorosis,so the veins look pale and yellow?

I've no pics of Mg def myself.

Ethylene gas can decimate a crop and in low concentrations,and that usually comes from organic sources,so I dunno really?


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, she makes a good point about res temp. Ideal res temp should be 60 degrees. The water in the res hold the most oxygen at 60 degrees but, you would have to be way off to show nute deficiencies like that. Have you tried switching nutes? I would stay on the light side of on nutes as well, seems to be lock out. You can try blowing remote air through that room from away from the house. I don't know if neighbors are an issue though.


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 24, 2009)

I just noticed in your pic that your fan is 4 inch. It that the only air out? From the bible, it says for a complete air exchange withing 5 minutes...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 25, 2009)

Those plants are hungry, they need food.

Calibrate and test your water ph, from the tap if thats what you use. 

Calibrate and check your ppm's too, make sure your not too lean.

If not these issues then re-evaluate your feeding regiment and adjust accordingly. That looks like micronutrient deficiancies. Perhaps some kelp may help.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 25, 2009)

i think it is an environmental issue.  your house is 3 yr old and you drywalled your garage.  i hope your drywall wasnt imported from China b/c some of it is hazzardous.  the offgassing of the drywall will cause your copper wires to corrode.  this is a big issue in new homes in the south.  

was your drywall stamped Made in China on the back?

the drywall is offgassing Sulfer.  here is a link regarding the lawsuit in Miami.
hxxp://www.insurancejournal.com/news/southeast/2009/03/04/98360.htm

SSH


----------



## Rockster (Apr 25, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Those plants are hungry, they need food.
> 
> Calibrate and test your water ph, from the tap if thats what you use.
> 
> ...



They are showing symptoms of deficiency but that might be nutrient antagonism more commonly known as lock out,that might be the problem do you not think The Effen Gee mate?

You've given sound advice on testing everything but the dude says everything is the same bar the location so there's our clue methinks?

If I saw that in my grow I'd give em a shot of macronutrients and then go eliminating possible causes.

Could the water be a lot harder and that somehow lock out some essential elements,hmm,I don't think so?

Rmshane,I think your gonna have to come back this way with more info,your whole regime,feed brand and strength, final ph,tap water ph,any additives etc.


----------



## MootPointBlank (May 1, 2009)

You've done some really beautiful work with your setup, so I hope to Geebus that you're using a proxy of some sort to obscure your ip. You're the guy that L.E.O.'s are looking for. I'd be heartbroken to see that much dedication fall prey to the moral delight of the least common denominator.

Anyway, I'm wondering if you've checked to see if your nutes have expired.


"I must keep reminding myself of this I must keep reminding myself of this I must keep reminding myself of this I must keep reminding myself of this I must keep reminding myself of this..." MJK

MPB

P.S.
Reddy Kilowatt,
Habit will never create anything because by its nature it is repetition driven by addiction. Love engenders the desire to create. Ask yourself which one you would sooner relinquish, smoking or growing?


----------

